# unidentified rattle noise



## bforty (Sep 4, 2009)

When making tight turns at a very slow speed, from a stop, I get a rattling noise from the front end (I believe). It happens usually when parking at certain angles as I accelerate slightly. It sounds like a heat shield would sound, but I don't think that's what it is. I thought about motor mounts, but those look solid and it doesn't shudder or jerk at any other time. Has anyone experienced this? Any ideas?


----------



## '06 GTO (Oct 22, 2010)

Would you suspect that your tire might be rubbing? Check the wheel wells? Brakes grabbing?

Automatic or Manual transmission?

I'm no mechanic or expert on these cars by any means, but it might help if you added some additional information about the car


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Well, don't do that, or turn the radio up. Park faster. Low speed noises are way better than high speed noises. FOGETABOUTIT, lol..


----------



## bforty (Sep 4, 2009)

jetstang said:


> Well, don't do that, or turn the radio up. Park faster. Low speed noises are way better than high speed noises. FOGETABOUTIT, lol..


:lol: very true. 

It's an automatic, and no, there is no noticeable tire rub.

I know things could be much worse, just thought I'd throw this out there to see if anyone had an easy answer. The Pedders strut mount kit is on my short to do list anyway. Eventually I'll do that and see what happens.


----------



## russellrodriguez (Oct 27, 2010)

My car does it bad over bumps and anything it makes noise. It sounds like the front end is going to fall apart what can it be.


----------

